# 3 1/2 days trip with Osuna brothers on the Marla in PV starting Dec 14, 2014



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Before the major trip, I fished snook with Carlos known as Mr Snook in PV.
Originally we were planning to go down south for rooster or big snook from the surf, but Carlos said fishing report in the south was not good.
I never expected to catch snook in PV, but snook are their in big number in the river. Carlos has fished the river over 15 years and he has up-to-date info as he fishes 3 - 4 times a week. -
I met him on the Maximus a few years ago and we has became friend since. I had a great time with his guidance. we fished only a few hours as Mel and Rosie arrived at PV and we were going to have lunch together. Thanks Carlos for my first snook.

















This is snook you expect to catch from the surf in the south. I plan to go there with Carlos next year.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Before I make a ful report, I post about jigging and popping there first.

As this trip is mainly for live bait fishing, jigging and popping is secondary.
But I planned to do jigging and popping as much as possible.

*Popping*

We chased birds sometimes, but Capt Danny usually set up drift for kite fishing and live bait fishing with/without birds activities. 
I had a few opportunities to cast poppers on the first day.
I had the first hookup on Heru Skipjack 150g using Black Hole Magic Eye 804/Stella 10000, but unfortunately the main 80 lb JB line got broken on 25 lb drag. The line must be damaged.

I had another hookup on Heru Skipjack 120g, but it pulled hooks immediately. 
Those school was 150 lb - 200 lb.

*Jigging*

I didn't have any success to catch tuna on jigs daytime out of PV though some got them on jigs daytime.
This trip was not exception. I spent some time jigging daytime without success while drifting.

We jigged squid for bait before dawn on the third night. A tuna got Thomas' squid jig and ran away. I immediately drop 250g Super Sardine jig and I had a hookup in 5 minutes. I was using Black Hole Cape Cod Special 150g jigging rod/JM E6 reel for testing. It took over 200 yards at the initial run. I was using about 25 lb drag at strike. I didn't increase drag even tuna made death circles under the boat because I didn't want to lose this first tuna on a jig. When I landed the tuna, it was only `120 lb yft. It fought like 150 lb - 200 lb bluefin.





After taking a few pictures, I went up to bow and started jigging again. I had another hookup in a minute. This tuna didn't take much line, but I knew it was a bigger one as I felt heavier weight and it make violent head shakes. 
It was a very stubborn tuna. I fought at least 30 minutes, but I still didn't see the color of the fish. when it came up to the surface finally, it made a desperate run and could break 130 lb leader line. 
But unbelievable thing happened. When we got to the dock next day morning, a commercial panga Capt said they caught a tuna with the jig in the mouth !!
The tuna was about 160 lb, but it fought like hell.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*banana curse on the first day*

We had banana on the boat. Everybody laughed at it, but I was concerned. 
Banana was served as a part of fruit/yogurt for breakfast on the first day. I made sure we ate every banana on the first day so that we could save next two days. 

Capt Danny said they had 9 tuna in 4 1/2 hours two days ago. See what happened. We had only one tuna on the first day. You still don't believe banana curse ?



I have known Thomas since 2004-5 when we fished cow in PV in summer, but this was the first time we met. He is very energetic and experienced fisherman. We know we are going to fish together a lot in the future.

The only tuna we got on the first day.








We were very tired on the first day, but Danny/Scott jigged squid at night while we were sleeping. 


We knew we were going to have good bites next two days because there is no banana on the boat on the boat. 
Hot bites started early in the morning on the second day.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Danny hooked up a nice tuna. It is a pure pleasure to fish with Danny and Scott. They just love fishing and work extremely hard to accommodate customers.


Mel is a fine gentleman as well as great fisherman. I admire how well he prepare for any trip. If I need anything, he has it. I feel very fortunate to get to know him and fish together.




my first tuna on the trip.




Kite fishing was good as usual.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We saw red crab in tuna stomach yesterday, but tuna was full of squid today's catch. 


Tuna continued to bite until mid afternoon. 





Rosie did a great job to land a nice tuna even she never caught that big tuna before. 


We were going to go up to the normal fishing ground off Tres Maria Island to fish on the third day, but we decided to stay here as bites were great by big tuna in 140 lb - 190 lb.

While jigging squid before dawn, I jigged tuna as I saw one squid jig was attacked by a tuna and I had tuna in 10 minutes. I brought light Black Hole Cape Cod Special 150g for testing and I had a chance to test the rod. I had 276 lb halibut with the same rod in June in Alaska. Some think glow jigs at night, but you don't have to use glow jigs.





I had bigger tuna right after I landed the first tuna, but I lost it after long fight because the 130 lb leader line got broken on the surface right under the boat. Mel lost two nice tuna and I lost one because 130 lb leader line got broken on this trip.
But I am pretty happy about the performance of the 150g rod for big tuna with 25 plus lb drag.

After fighting two tuna on a jig, I had to fight one more without rest as Rosie, Mel and Thomas were fighting tuna.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

This 200 lb tuna was landed using Mel's custom Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g rod and Okuma Makeira reel. The handle of the reel is well designed.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Black Hole Cape Cod Special rods and JM PE reels for this trip. Those setup is half of weight of normal tuna setup.






Black Hole Cape Cod Special 450g/JM PE10 reel in action


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

What a memorable trip with great people. Everybody agreed to come back next Dec.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Looks like another epic trip of yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Heavy duty tackle is used for big tuna. But it is so much fun to lighter tackle for the same sizes of tuna.


----------

